# English Shepherds



## boundarybunnyco (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm interested in getting an English Shepherd to help around the farm. Does anyone here have experience with them? My friend has four, and they are really nice dogs.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

They are awesome. I don't own one but the next dog I get will be an English shepherd. They are herding dogs, general farm dogs, but not livestock guardian dogs. In other words, probably not safe left unattended with livestock and probably not capable of killing coyote.


----------



## boundarybunnyco (Sep 7, 2011)

I just want it for a good natured farm dog, not a guardian. I figured someone on here might know something about them. My stock is all securely fenced. I found a nice pup for sale and was looking for information.


----------



## larryfoster (May 15, 2009)

I am seriously considering one for my next dog.

Apparently, smart as a whip.


----------



## boundarybunnyco (Sep 7, 2011)

I've found a litter and am putting a deposit on the last male. He's gorgeous!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Do you know what problems they are prone to. English shepherds aren't a "recognized" breed so there isn't a list specifically for them of what to be on the look out for. Do they get hip dysplasia. I would bet they could. How well are the sire and dam taken care of? How did the owners choose the dogs they have? Are the sire and dam from a puppy mill operation? Just because they aren't common doesn't mean they come with no problems. Take the same care you would with any other breed.

I would also prefer to keep the puppies with their mother until they are ten weeks old.

BTW, gorgeous is subjective, we really need proof.


----------



## boundarybunnyco (Sep 7, 2011)

Yes Maura, they do get hip dysplasia. I will make sure to ask if they've been xrayed for it (the parents). Breeder says they are ESC and UKC registered. They have pictures on their facebook page of the parents working cattle, and of the pups. They all look extremely healthy and are fed Blue Buffalo grain free puppy food. The dam is from Green Mountain English Shepherds. Not sure about the sire. They will be ready for their new homes after Valentine's day. I've attached a pic of the pup I've chosen.


----------



## boundarybunnyco (Sep 7, 2011)

and another!


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

cutie patootie! congrats!


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Gorgeous pup! We have had 2 English Shepards over the years. They are great companions and tough as nails! The female that we had would lay outside on a snow drift and act like the cold didn't bother her a bit. (she was an indoor dog) She would follow me wherever I went, be it in a pickup or on a tractor. They do need a job to keep them busy. They are very intelligent. If left to their own devices they will "find" something to do....


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Love my ES/rough collie cross.

Your pup looks sweet!


----------



## westend (Jul 11, 2012)

Do you mind sharing the breeder name? I'm here in the PNW and an English is the next dog. I have an Aussie mix now who is great.


----------



## boundarybunnyco (Sep 7, 2011)

I'll have to ask if she minds my doing so.


----------



## boundarybunnyco (Sep 7, 2011)

new pic.


----------



## terradura (Mar 19, 2012)

That is a cute puppy and it will grow up to be a beautiful dog!

We got an English Shepherd pup last spring. I've never had a dog who was so interested to please me. He would rather be with me or other family members than anything else, and he sticks right with us when we are out and about. He truly seems to study what we are doing to see how he can fit in and help. He learned to bring in the newspaper at 3 months old with almost no training (he just saw me doing it). Every evening he gathers the dogs' food bowls so I can fill them. My daughters have taught him several tricks. He learns fast. When we were at the lake he saw us canoeing and the next time we came to the shore, he hopped right in with us and went for a ride. He has a calm, happy disposition, but if he notices anything out of the ordinary either on our property or as we are out for a hike he lets us know. Our experience so far tells us that our dog matches the great things that we have read about the breed -- he is not unusual. I don't know why ES aren't more popular than they are. They are wonderful dogs -- very helpful in many ways and more relaxed than many other breeds.

While ours is an excellent watch dog, I don't know how physically protective he might be if his family or our property were threatened. Anyone have any experience with ES as to their protectiveness? Would they try to protect their people from a threat?


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

I think it depends on the breeding and how they were raised. Most of the ones I've been around you better know them or you honk when you pull up.


----------



## momagoat61 (Mar 30, 2008)

The best farm dog I ever had, period. Mine lived and worked on the farm for 17 years, Loved the goats, loved the calves and would chase wild critters. Barked at strangers and was very pertective of family. In a word he was very WISE. Hip Dsyplasia finally took him down at 17 years old, died in 2000. I will have another someday, they are hard to find here in TN. RIP Mutt..


----------



## eruehr (Feb 22, 2007)

I'll chime in too to say they are the best dogs ever. We have one we got this spring. I swear she understands English - not just commands but you can tell her to do things and its like she knows what you're saying and will do it. It's kind of freaky! She's very well-mannered, minds the borders, great with the kids, and absolutely hell on mice. She was the last in her litter - she's all black so nobody wanted her. Lucky for us! I'd get another one in less than a heart beat.


----------



## Maverick_mg (Mar 11, 2010)

DH got me an ES. I swear it was the first puppy I ever raised that didn't cry all night after being separated from its litter mates. It was like she had decided we were her family and that was that. She is doing very well with the stock and the kiddos and this summer we ate going to try some herding lessons.


----------



## boundarybunnyco (Sep 7, 2011)

Westend, if you give me your email I'll forward it to the breeder. She said she will contact you.


----------



## beaglady (Oct 7, 2002)

I'm another fan. More info about ES, including breeder listings, can be found here. http://www.englishshepherd.org/index.html


----------



## JHinCA (Sep 20, 2003)

Sounds like they have the intelligence and many of the good qualities of border collies but with a much more relaxed temperament? I like the idea of having a herding dog, but the border collies I dogsat a few years ago HAD to be kenneled unless you were working with them or they would find something to do you would rather they didn't.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

The English shepherd works very differently from a border collie, but is more like an Australian Shepherd with a tail. He is loose eyed and works upright. He also is more of a driver than a gatherer. Their responsibilities have ranged from herding and protecting stock, to dispatching vermin, guarding the home,  and watching over children.
It seems they are often advertised as livestock guardian dogs.


----------



## beaglady (Oct 7, 2002)

Id agree that ES are as smart as border collies, but with an 'off' switch'. When they're not working, they're generally content to hang out with their stock or their humans. 

Wendle is correct they ES are upright herders, like Aussies. It seems like ES are pretty evenly divided between driving and gathering, at least based on the ones I've known, and the working evaluations here: http://esclub.webasyst.net/QP/html/scripts/book.php?DB_KEY=S0QwODEz&BookID=we&PageID=Title

ES aren't livestock guardians in the traditional sense that they are happy living 24/7 with them. I'd say ES are more people oriented, and keep livestock in control because they enjoy enforcing the 'rules' which hopefully have been made clear by their owners.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

Sorry I must have read the ES web site wrong. This is from the website. "English shepherds are the original all-purpose farm dog. Not only do they help with livestock chores, they also hunt vermin, guard livestock from predators, and become part of the family".


----------



## JHinCA (Sep 20, 2003)

beaglady said:


> Id agree that ES are as smart as border collies, but with an 'off' switch'.


Love that description!


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

My ES would only be happy living outside with the livestock if WE stayed out there, too.


----------



## jp_over (Jun 20, 2013)

boundarybunnyco,

Any long term updates on your dog? I'm considering the same breeder / line. Thanks!

Joe


----------



## boundarybunnyco (Sep 7, 2011)

jp_over said:


> boundarybunnyco,
> 
> Any long term updates on your dog? I'm considering the same breeder / line. Thanks!
> 
> Joe


Hi Joe, I do have updates on my dog. He became dogs. We've had them for years now and just love them. We also now breed them.


----------



## jp_over (Jun 20, 2013)

That's great to hear. I recently ordered the English Shepherd Club's booklet / information packet to find a reputable breeder near where we plan to retire (East Texas). I only hesitate from looking too far north as I want a line that's accustomed to the heat and humidity we experience in East Texas.

Of course, my wife and daughter are already sold on the English Shepherd breed because they're such a good looking dog. Now we just need to find our retirement homestead.


----------



## boundarybunnyco (Sep 7, 2011)

They are wonderful dogs!


----------

